# gestation period



## infinity (Jul 20, 2006)

I mated a few of my budwings 2 weeks ago and they still haven't laid ooths!!! I thought it was meant to be a lot quicker than this... I'm feeding regularly and lots, given them water, lots of climbing places (net cage) and still nothing


----------



## Rick (Jul 20, 2006)

Don't worry so much. When they mate really has nothing to do with when they will lay their eggs. When she starts acting a bit different and refusing food you know it will be soon.


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 21, 2006)

The first ooth from all my budwing mantis usually took 2-4 weeks (most of them closer to 4 weeks), and it will also take another 3-4 weeks in between for them to produce another ooth up to 6 ooth, so they do not produce ootheca very often and as quick as you have thought. But the ooth will hatch in hundreds.


----------

